# Como graban los videos en la calle los Youtubers



## arreolapablo98 (May 15, 2016)

He visto videos donde Youtubers salen a las calles a hacer entrevistas o bromas pero usan unos auriculares como micrófono y aparte otro celular o cámara con el que los graban, lo que no entiendo es como hacen para sincronizar el sonido y el video, o se conectan los dos dispositivos? Si alguien sabe, me podría decir? ...


----------



## josemaX (May 16, 2016)

Busca en Google: sincronización videos multicámara


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

Hay muchos tutoriales, buscando en google aparecen:

http://davidcantone.com/equipo-youtube/

http://es.wikihow.com/hacer-un-video-para-YouTube











Lo de juntar el video con el audio (si es que los tienes separados), no creo que sea la gran ciencia. Pongamosle que se vuelques ambos en el mkvtoolnix, y te saldra en un periquete el video ya con el audio incorporado con el contenedor mkv. 

A menudo en mi caso me dedique a desarmar videos para cambiarle el formato del audio, y volverlo a rearmar de esa forma. Incluso a hacerlo con películas, que una tenia mejor calidad de imagen, pero no tenía el audio que queria, y la otra a la inversa. Pues simple, a desarmar ambas, y juntar lo mejor de las dos en una


----------



## Nuyel (May 17, 2016)

Sony Vegas o Adobe Premiere son dos software de postproducción que se usan para ello, sustituyes el audio y lo sincronizas en la línea de tiempo, es algo normal en la industria.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2016)

Nuyel dijo:


> Sony Vegas o Adobe Premiere son dos software de postproducción que se usan para ello, sustituyes el audio y lo sincronizas en la línea de tiempo, es algo normal en la industria.



Particularmente he usado el adobe encore C4 portable, dado que el C6 esta aspero con los requisitos. Son programas profesionales y bastante complejos, pero con paciencia y un tutorial, dan muy buenos resultados, incluso se puede usar programas como el adobe after efects como para maquillar el video

Hay una experiencia, que bueno, en su momento que realice la reautoria de un dvd para agregarle los subs creados por mí, dado que su versión original nunca los tuvo, y pues no estaba muy conforme con la calidad del dvd original (edición única y lamentable, y nada de hd ni fullhd). Así que emplee el adobe after efects para eliminar granulado e imagen desentrelazada, y luego de tirarse como 50 horas, trabajando frame por frame, quedo mucho mejor.

Ahora, la gracia, pues que en un principio quería encontrar un programa más sencillo y que fuese eficiente, y en la busqueda y entre ensayos y errores, pues termine perdiendo más tiempo que poniendome a ver detenidamente el tuto del after efects.

Tiene incluso una función estabilizadora si es que la filmación temblequea mucho


----------

